# prs880 my way (pic)



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

5 minutes and $5. Still trying to decide whether I should leave knobs as is or try to make them red too. What do you think?


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

Looks pretty nice, I would make them red myself.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

That's badass!!! I second doing all red. 

How did you achieve the color change? Swapping the LED's?


----------



## osamu (Jan 24, 2006)

some type of red film?

if that's the case, the knobs would be a bit harder


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

osamu said:


> some type of red film?
> 
> if that's the case, the knobs would be a bit harder


Yep, here is a better picture. I have a few ideas for those knobs already. Stay tuned.


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

Red or glow in the dark


----------



## green99_svt (Dec 4, 2007)

what does it look like with blue knobs?


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Christmas tree. I haven't even tried to be honest. I used a gel film that is used as a filter in photography. I looked into replacing the LEDs, but even with my soldering experience and equipment available- I wouldn't do it.



green99_svt said:


> what does it look like with blue knobs? oh and what kind of led did you use i remember reading there was a different type than a regular off the shelf led in there


----------



## green99_svt (Dec 4, 2007)

Mless5 said:


> Christmas tree. I haven't even tried to be honest. I used a gel film that is used as a filter in photography. I looked into replacing the LEDs, but even with my soldering experience and equipment available- I wouldn't do it.



yeah i just noticed you said it was film.(i really should red the complete thread but i was all excited, sorry. i dont imagine the film is available in anything but red being for photos.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

You can get any color pretty much.

http://www.rosco.com/us/filters/roscolux.asp?order=no#Colors

I got my roll from these guys, just make sure you ask if they have it:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260103872587





green99_svt said:


> yeah i just noticed you said it was film.(i really should red the complete thread but i was all excited, sorry. i dont imagine the film is available in anything but red being for photos.


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

Fantstic. I have got to give it a try.


----------



## green99_svt (Dec 4, 2007)

ah, very cool. how does it look when not lit. can you tell there is a flim or is it thin enough you cant see it. it it self adhesive?


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

green99_svt said:


> ah, very cool. how does it look when not lit. can you tell there is a flim or is it thin enough you cant see it. it it self adhesive?


x2, I'm getting an 880 soon and this is really sweet!


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Did you disassemble the faceplate? Is it sitting inside the clear plastic cover or is it on the outside?

Pics of the process?


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

thats hott! i would go all blue though.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

green99_svt said:


> ah, very cool. how does it look when not lit. can you tell there is a flim or is it thin enough you cant see it. it it self adhesive?


Almost invisible. Slightly purple, kind of like some of HU screens, but you won't notice unless you know it is there.



Weightless said:


> Did you disassemble the faceplate? Is it sitting inside the clear plastic cover or is it on the outside?
> 
> Pics of the process?


4 screws in the back, carefully pry apart the case with a sharp knife or two, place a rectangular gel film on the actual LCD and re-assemble. No glue or anything, just have to cut precise to the metal border around actual LCD.
Very easy!


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Mless5 said:


> Almost invisible. Slightly purple, kind of like some of HU screens, but you won't notice unless you know it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Void warranty, you think?

Seems like it might :-\

And @ tcguy, I checked out their website, apparently if you go with a darker blue, one that would look good, the transmission is like 4-10%, which would make it quite dark, unfortunately.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

I like it the way it is. VERY nice contrast.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I don't see the pics? 

How big is the LED? Is it low profile, board mounted or what?

I have thinking about getting this HU, but the lighting has turned me off. I'm not a fan of the white or blue. Now that you have working solution, I may have to just go buy one and modify it. 

Please post more if you can get the knob lights changed also.

And again, pics are requested...


----------



## FCat (Jan 22, 2008)

Mless5 said:


> Yep, here is a better picture. I have a few ideas for those knobs already. Stay tuned.



Personally I think all red is better to match with your BMW..


----------



## hh47 (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice job!

If you do the knobs, and get it back apart, a tutorial with pics would be sweet.


----------



## haibane (Sep 29, 2005)

FCat said:


> Personally I think all red is better to match with your BMW..


what bimmer is that? Those temp controls look nothing like the ones in my vehicle.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

haibane said:


> what bimmer is that? Those temp controls look nothing like the ones in my vehicle.


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

^pimpin


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

It looks GREAT.
An the car is SWEET.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

Nice car, I love it! Do the knobs! If you're successful, I may voyage into that territory!


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

LOL sweet looking car... I love how you're reppin the Deutschland on the bonnett 

Nice pic too.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Do the knobs, that looks great!


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

That's pretty awesome. I've been wishing I could change the color of my HU to red also, to match my interior. This might be worth a shot. Seems pretty simple. 

If you're able to do the knobs, definitely show us how!


----------



## audioman42 (Oct 20, 2006)

That is an AWESOME car! Make your PhotoBucket album public so I can view more pictures of it!

...oh yeah, nice HU


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

audioman42 said:


> That is an AWESOME car! Make your PhotoBucket album public so I can view more pictures of it!
> 
> ...oh yeah, nice HU


People seem to like this one:


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Quattro is for sissies


----------



## blacklabel (Jan 26, 2006)

that's the shizzzz!

i thought about doing something like that a wk or two ago. thanks for posting up the pics. i gotta try that.


----------



## audioman42 (Oct 20, 2006)

Is the screen harder to read during the daytime hours?


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes.



audioman42 said:


> Is the screen harder to read during the daytime hours?


----------



## Fast Hot Rod (Apr 19, 2007)

I haven't seen the inside of the faceplate... but if it has LED's for the knobs then couldn't you use a lamp cover?

Like this:










http://www.partsexpress.com/webpage.cfm?&WebPage_ID=3&Cat_ID=48&ObjectGroup_ID=911

Or is it just too cramped to do it?

Mark

EDIT: Saw this picture from Mr. Marv's thread... but I can't see the other side of the PCB to see the LED's.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

LEDs in prs880 are no more than 1.5mm in length. Otherwise, I would've just swapped them out.


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

quattro envy


----------



## TJHUB (Oct 13, 2007)

internecine said:


> quattro envy


FACT!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Mless5 said:


> LEDs in prs880 are no more than 1.5mm in length. Otherwise, I would've just swapped them out.


They are not SMT?


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

what about hitting up the plastic rings around the knobs with a translucent red paint? if the LED's are white, it should come through as red...


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

That's what I was planning to do, but I might just leave it as is.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

SQKid89 said:


> what about hitting up the plastic rings around the knobs with a translucent red paint? if the LED's are white, it should come through as red...


You gotta watch this though because white LED's have very little red spectral content


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Man, that looks great! And I like that it is easily reversible. I am so gonna try this! Definitely gonna go for the knobs, too!


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Thank, man! I know this is a crappy pic, but the wife has the good camera so I had to dig out the ole Kodak. It's not clear, but you can see that the color is right about dead on with this photo filter stuff. The display is not quite as bright, but I think this a good thing. The white around the knobs, particularly, clashed with the subdued orange/red in the factory lighting...


----------



## audioman42 (Oct 20, 2006)

That's flippin sweet. Post a tutorial, lest ye die.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Short Version:
1) Remove faceplate
2) Remove four small phillips head screws
3) Insert small, flat screwdriver into small gaps at seams on top on bottom and carefully pry apart the case. It is held together with some tabs. Takes just a little bit of force to pull apart.
4) Set faceplate face down, and remove back cover.
5) Lift circuit board off front face.
6) Note the position and location of the reset button and the eject button. Remove and set aside.
7) Cut out film to fit over the LCD display. I held it in with scotch tape.
8) Pull knobs straight off PCB (just a friction fit) and remove lens from around knob.
9) There are four LED's on the circuit board around each knob. I cut a piece of film and laid it on top of the area, and marked the areas I needed to remove with a Sharpie. Using an Xacto knife, I cut the film so that it sat directly against the LED's. No tape needed, when the LED lens is re-installed, it will retain the film.
10) Installation is opposite removal.

I doubled up the film on the LEDs around the knobs because that white is REALLY bright, but I might open it again and bring it back to just one thickness.


----------



## audioman42 (Oct 20, 2006)

Were they the normal, bulb-looking LEDs, or those really small kind that are soldered directly to the board? Some macro pics would be nice


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

audioman42 said:


> Where they the normal, bulb-looking LEDs, or those really small kind that are soldered directly to the board? Some macro pics would be nice


1.5mm in length, no more than that.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

saMxp said:


> Short Version:
> 1) Remove faceplate
> 2) Remove four small phillips head screws
> 3) Insert small, flat screwdriver into small gaps at seams on top on bottom and carefully pry apart the case. It is held together with some tabs. Takes just a little bit of force to pull apart.
> ...


well im sure i can get it apart......




its getting it back together thats unlikely


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

That looks nice. I'm sure the same can be done with the prs800 when it comes out. 

Good job!


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

audioman42 said:


> Were they the normal, bulb-looking LEDs, or those really small kind that are soldered directly to the board? Some macro pics would be nice


They were definitely surface mounted. I'm gonna take it back apart tonight to take the second layer of film off so I'll try to snap the best pics I can manage with that crappy point-n-shoot camera. 

I only have one layer of film on the screen, though, and it's definitely harder to read in the daylight. I'd imagine it would be unreadable with the top down. I might try to hunt down a lighter color for the screen. Maybe someone can try ordering the #2002 orange here...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=290078064429
And swap a piece of the sheet with me. Would only cost $0.41 to swap.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Swapped in the Roscolux #21 Deep Amber last night. 2.6x the transmittance, so it defiinitely makes visibility during the day tolerable. Not sure about during a sunny day with the convertible down, but definitely tolerable most of the time. I might make a template so others can cut out their own. Or since I have a lot of this stuff left, I might cut a bunch and sell them in the FS section. 
Looks a heck of a lot better now!


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

saMxp said:


> Swapped in the Roscolux #21 Deep Amber last night. 2.6x the transmittance, so it defiinitely makes visibility during the day tolerable. Not sure about during a sunny day with the convertible down, but definitely tolerable most of the time. I might make a template so others can cut out their own. Or since I have a lot of this stuff left, *I might cut a bunch and sell them in the FS section*.
> Looks a heck of a lot better now!


maybe a 'how to' in the tutorial section would be better. how does it go, " something, something...teach a man how to fish..." well, you know.  

and i just gotta......new pics?


----------



## audioman42 (Oct 20, 2006)

saMxp said:


> I might cut a bunch and sell them in the FS section.


Is "BMW Orange" the only color you have?


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

jj_diamond said:


> maybe a 'how to' in the tutorial section would be better. how does it go, " something, something...teach a man how to fish..." well, you know.
> 
> and i just gotta......new pics?


Good idea. 

New pics:
http://images33.fotki.com/v1117/photos/7/730934/5151349/amber_880prs005-vi.jpg
http://images32.fotki.com/v1090/photos/7/730934/5151349/amber_880prs006-vi.jpg


audioman42 said:


> Is "BMW Orange" the only color you have?


Pretty much. I've got:
#2001 Red: 10% transmittance
#19 Fire: 20% transmittance
#21 Golden Amber: 43% transmittance (definitely a gold/light orange color)
#22 Deep Amber: 26% transmittance (ends up a light amber, as seen in photos above)


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Wow, nice! I can't wait to see peoples other colors.


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## audioman42 (Oct 20, 2006)

Anyone else done this mod yet?


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

Friggen Awesome!!!!


----------



## jrwalte (Mar 27, 2008)

nice


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

Glad I stumbled upon this thread, as I'll be doing this to my 800prs if I keep it to match the green lighting in my truck.

Thanks for the wonderful idea, as screen color and lack of decent ipod support were my two dislikes about this unit. This thread just solved one of those issues.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

The guys over at 8thgen with new Civic Si's have to see this. All red looks killer on that deck.. An 800 in black in all red would look fairly sharp in a new Si dash.


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

Babs said:


> The guys over at 8thgen with new Civic Si's have to see this. All red looks killer on that deck.. An 800 in black in all red would look fairly sharp in a new Si dash.


My tundra uses a pale green color for lighting. Given the transmission values for the rosco gels recommended, the light greens seem to transmit a ton of light, so I'm thinking with green I won't have the daylight visibility issues they mentioned.

For example the reds and oranges seem to be in the 12 to 30 percent light transmission brackets, and the light greens are up to 85% light transmission. Big difference.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Sweet.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that... very good idea for cosmetics -even on other units or other aplications!


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

I just ordered a roscolux swatchbook from ebay that has all the available colors in it. Too small to actually use them I think as they are 1.5 x 3.5 in size I think, but it will let me pick the correct green before ordering a package. Since the packages are about $6 each, the $13 swatch book (shipped) seemed cheaper than ordering 20 different greens to try.

Maybe when I'm done with it, I can send it on to the next person that is interest for cost. Will keep this thread posted in case anyone else is interested in doing the same.


EDIT: Got a reply from Rosco with the following link: http://www.rosco.com/sbreqs/ where you can order for $7.50 in shipping cost a sample swatchbook of the roscolux. That's cheaper than I just paid for mine, as I had to pay for shipping and the book. Says allow up to 30 days for shipping though, so it may take a while to get it this route.

Alternative to get one faster is to search ebay or buy one here like I did: http://www.lightingelstore.com/servlet/Detail?category=SWATCHBOOKS&no=225&searchpath=69580


----------



## aztec1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Cool, thanks for bumping this txbonds! Might try this pretty soon, my Tacoma interior lighting looks almost identical to the colors above.


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

nicely done. I remember seeing this done on an Alpine 9835 that worked well with biolite, just to throw another idea out there.


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

Just an update. I got my Roscolux color swatch book, and within minutes was able to track down the exact color gel to match my interior lighting. For a 2006 Toyota Tundra with green lighting, Roscolux CalColor #4460 seems to be a perfect match. Will update with some pics once I get the material that I just ordered tonight, and get it installed in my face plate.


----------



## Nass027 (Oct 25, 2006)

Back from the dead,just curious to see how yours turned out.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

As far as knobs go, I think hitting white rings with nail polish might work too... Just have to make sure it lets light through it.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah, this thread is one of my favs, stuck back in my mind... I don't care for glaring neon blue, or white that I can't turn off... Nice work on matching that gel to your beamer... My 880 was recently jacked so... starting over.


----------



## timistim (Oct 13, 2008)

That is an awesome mod.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

Has anyone else changed the color of their knobs? Using film to do that seems like the easiest way to mod (and still be able to reverse) this one. I'd love to see some more pics if anyone has.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Cool. I just took my faceplate apart last week and was thinking about what I could do to it. It's really easy to take apart and put back together. I had some dust that worked it's way inside the screen and was driving me crazy. I'm not a big fan of the blue, and I don't think red will really match my interior, so I might just keep it white. But seeing it done does give me some ideas.


----------



## Nass027 (Oct 25, 2006)

I was hoping to see some Blue mods myself as my car exterior is white(with blue accents) and the interior is blue.So i was curious to see what the blue looked like on the display before i possibly wreck it by prying it apart.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Nass027 said:


> I was hoping to see some Blue mods myself as my car exterior is white(with blue accents) and the interior is blue.So i was curious to see what the blue looked like on the display before i possibly wreck it by prying it apart.


I was under impression that you can switch white to blue via controls...


----------



## Nass027 (Oct 25, 2006)

Mless5 said:


> I was under impression that you can switch white to blue via controls...


Thanks,i'll open up the box and read the manual tonight at work.


----------



## faiz23 (Jan 29, 2009)

yeah dude you can switch to white or blue their is a boat load of options you are missing if you have not been in that menu.

turn of the radio completely hold in the rotary knob source on the left till unit turns off.

then hold the volume rotary in until a menu pops up, in there you can select brightness, clock, aux, led color, all sorts of stuff.


----------



## Nass027 (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks a lot guys.I thought i read the manual but i guess my retention is not what it used to be.This saves me from prying it apart and what would undoubtably happen moments later.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

I have to tell you - I have the greatest of admiration for people who get an idea and are tenacious enough to find a way to make it work for them. Great mod and implimentation. Thanks for sharing.

I've just about decided on an 800prs and if I did't already have a mostly blue interior lighting theme, I'd HAVE to try out some color with this trick haha. Still might end up with one of the new pioneer double din monitor/hu (maybe even navi) combos though since the bit one handles a lot of the tricks the 800 would... decisions decisions lol.

Still, awesome idea bud.

Less


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks!

I decided to leaves knobs as is, I like the contrast with red.
I thought about using nail polish on LED for the knobs or buying Testors transparent red paint in cans and brushing on some with a q tip.


----------



## Focalaudio (Oct 12, 2008)

I want to bring this post up again and try to do this to my P800PRS that I just picked up! Everyone please update to how we can change the colors on these decks. I have spoke with Mless5 so far and I would like to see some more detail and write ups if possible.

TIA,
Jayson


----------



## M-Dub (Nov 29, 2006)

Focalaudio said:


> I want to bring this post up again and try to do this to my P800PRS that I just picked up! Everyone please update to how we can change the colors on these decks. I have spoke with Mless5 so far and I would like to see some more detail and write ups if possible.
> 
> TIA,
> Jayson


1. get gel filter
2. open up the face (4 screws)
3. cut gel filter
4. place gel between leds and face plate
5. close up the face 
6. set display to "white" in the settings menu 

Time - 30 minutes (allow longer for delivery of gel filter)


----------



## Focalaudio (Oct 12, 2008)

I would also like ideas about making the two round knob lights red/orange as well.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

16 Rosco Photo Gels Strobist Camera flash filter Strobe - eBay (item 300384831436 end time Jan-17-10 19:05:12 PST)

[/quote]
16 Rosco gels 2 X 5 1/2 inches are included with this auction

* Full CTO Converts 5500K to 2900K
* 1/2 CTO Converts 5500K to 3800K
* 1/4 CTO Converts 5500K to 4500K
* Full Blue Boosts 3200K to 5500K
* 1/2 Blue Boosts 3200K to 4100K
* 1/4 Blue Boosts 3200K to 3500K
* Plusgreen Adds partial green to balance with fluorescents
* 1/2 Plus green Adds partial green to balance with fluorescents
* 1/4 Plusgreen Adds partial green to balance with fluorescents
* Amber - Good for when tint of color is needed. Excellent for skin tones.
* Medium Violet - An almost mystical mood effect for evening.Great back light.
* Night Blue - Very crisp. Great for backlight or sidelight.
* Red - (Very pale red) Subtle warming for skin tones.Great for Macro!
* Mayan Sun - A good sunset color. Interesting back light and accent color. Great for back lighting hair.
* Surprise Pink - A faint touch of color when white is not desirable .Great for Macro!
* Pacific Green - Great for clothing. Magical on skin. Great back light.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

anyone know how to remove the pioneer symbol in the center? thought i read it somewhere in the forum but cant find it now...


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I want to say you want to look for post by Mr. Marv.


----------

